# Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert



## ZebiZebra (9 Juli 2008)

Hey Leute ,

irgendwie find ichs unheimlich was heute abging. heut morgen um 10 bis so ca. 15 uhr so 5 mal oder so hat die Nummer 0030 8506101 angerufen. ich finde nichts über die nummer raus, wenn ich die bei google eingebe und dran ging ich net weil ich mir dachte das is n andres land und die können eh kein deutsch aber dann rief ich zurück und es kam kein anschluss unter dieser nummer. habe rausgefunden es is aus griechenland die vorwahl. meine eltern sind dort zurzeit im urlaub aber die waren es net...die nummer vom hotel die sie mir hinterlassen haben is ne völlig andere. irgendwie hab ich jetzt komische bedenken...wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? die nummer ruft nicht mehr an sonst wär ich doch mal drangegangen. :-?


----------



## HUmax (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

Mir wäre es zu blöd eine mir unbekannte Nummer anzurufen. Wer weiß was da eventuell wieder versucht wird abzuziehen.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*



ZebiZebra schrieb:


> aber dann rief ich zurück und es kam kein anschluss unter dieser nummer.


Angezeigte Nummern können gefälscht sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

Bei uns ruft die Nummer auch täglich an. Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

Wenn man eine bestimmte, immer wieder vorkommende anrufende Nummer blocken will, geht das nur:


 Mit einer intelligenten Telefonanlage wie z.B. der Fritz-Box oder anderen guten WLAN-Routern mit integrierter Telefonanlage. Damit kann man im Konfigurationsmenü bestimmte vorgegebene Nummern filtern. Anrufe von dieser unerwünschten Nummer werden dann einfach nicht mehr entgegengenommen. Es läutet nicht einmal das Telefon. Der Anrufer erhält nur den Hinweis: "Teilnehmer ist nicht erreichbar". 
Ebenfalls kann man damit Anrufe von Callcentern, die ja immer mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen, elegant z.B. auf eine separate MSN-Nummer legen, wo dann der Anruf nur von einem AB entgegengenommen wird. Auf diese Weise ist man für Anrufe von älteren Herrschaften mit Analoganschlüssen, wo i.d.R. kein CLIP mitgesendet wird, trotzdem noch zumindest auf dem AB erreichbar. Die Anrufsoftware von Callcentern (ein sog. "Dialer") legt dann aber i.d.R. sofort auf, wenn ein AB erkannt wird. Man kriegt dann immer nur die AB-Ansage: "Anruf von unbekannter RN. Es wurde keine Nachricht hinterlassen."

 Mit einem sogenannten "Sicherheitspaket", wie es von den meisten Telefonprovidern gegen Aufpreis angeboten wird, lässt sich eine gewisse Zahl an Nummern vorgeben, von denen Anrufe dann geblockt werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

Die Nummer ruft bei mir auch immer an! Ich habe gerade versucht, dass mit der Telekom abzuklären. Es gibt von Seiten der Telekom nur die Möglichkeit ALLE Nummern aus dem Ausland zu sperren. Das kostet auch noch 2,95 Monatlich -.-

Irgendetwas weiterleiten oder überhaupt wirklich auf das Problem eingehen wollte man(Frau) nicht!

Gurß


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

Wenn man sein Telefon an eine Fritzbox angeschlossen hat, kann man dort eingehende Anrufe sperren.


----------



## Wenne (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

ja wie soll ichs sagen hab das gleiche prob samstag wars das erste mal so und gerade so gegen 11 uhr kam schon wieder ein anruf von der nummer :/ das nervt langsam weiss mittlerweile einer was der scheiss soll ?


----------



## Wenne (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*

jo heute ruft die nummer immer noch an... das geht mir so aufn sack weiss einer ob ich vielleicht mit meinem router die nummer sperren kann hab den 
Hab das Speedport v701. oder weiss sonst noch wer einen rat  hatte es mal versucht einen tag komplett nich ran zu gehen und naja heute bin ich dann mal ran gegangen und es kommt einfach ein freizeichen es nervt einfach nur noch


----------



## Marco (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Anrufe von unbekannter Nummer die nicht mal existiert*



ZebiZebra schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> irgendwie find ichs unheimlich was heute abging. heut morgen um 10 bis so ca. 15 uhr so 5 mal oder so hat die Nummer 0030 8506101 angerufen. ich finde nichts über die nummer raus, wenn ich die bei google eingebe und dran ging ich net weil ich mir dachte das is n andres land und die können eh kein deutsch aber dann rief ich zurück und es kam kein anschluss unter dieser nummer.



Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------

